# gnome-power-manager ohne hal

## nasgul1983

Hallo,

neuerdings sind ja unter Gentoo ~amd64 genug Gnome Pakete um ohne

hal auszukommen (wird ja die nächsten Zeiten ersetzt)

Soweit funktioniert das bei mir auch einwandfrei, allerdings kann

ich, wenn ich gnome-power-manager ohne use-Flag hal emerge mein

Display von meinem Laptop nicht mehr dimmen.

Es kommt auch der Screen beim drücken von fn+<- / -> nicht mehr.

Sobald ich gnome-power-manager mit gesetztem hal flag emerge

funktionierts wieder einwandfrei.

Hat jemand eine Idee an welcher Schraube man da versuchen kann zu

drehen, dass hal vielleicht nicht mehr benötigt wird?

Danke schonmal

----------

## Klaus Meier

Einige Pakete haben sich schon von hal verabschiedet, andere brauchen es immer noch. Ich habe xorg-server mit -hal gebaut, und den Rest mit den Defaulteinstellungen. Da kannst du nichts drehen, wenn das Paket so programmiert wurde, dass es hal benötigt.

----------

